# Anyone Here Knit Or Crochet?



## Gracie (Sep 30, 2014)

Been trying to find on ebay (and no luck) a couple of pair of KNEE warmers. This winter, my knees are going to have a fit with the cold weather.I have found plenty of leg warmers...but nothing for the KNEE and long enough to tuck into my Uggs. Found a couple, but the design is fugly! So..thought I would ask here if anyone makes these things and if they would be interested in selling me a black pair and a gray pair and how much for both?


----------



## Gracie (Oct 1, 2014)

I think I figured out how to solve my dilemma, lol. Go to thrift store, find some old sweaters, cut arms off...instant leg warmers. The WHOLE leg.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Apr 24, 2016)

I see this is a really old thread but ... 

Gracie 

I knit a lot in Fair Isle and really love it. If you're not bothered by wool, look for all wool with Fair Isle patterning. Even if its factory made, it can still be beautiful. 

Then wash/felt it/ Use the arms as you say or make them into mittens. Use the body for fabric for bags or hats. Let your imagination run wild. 

If its not wool, it can be used as is, without felting.


----------



## The Great Goose (May 2, 2016)

I learned crotchet but i forgot. I really want to get back to it though. Im buyinga new sewing machine too.


----------



## The Great Goose (May 2, 2016)

A couple of years back, i had sore shins. I cut off some thick tights and made leg warmers.


----------

